# 2013 PBGFC International 50k Slam



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is the info for the 2013 PBGFC International Billfish Tourney. The Small Boat/ Any outboard Award is Back with Southern Fastening Systems Awarding $5000 Guarenteed to the winner. New this year the Vince Whibbs Grand Slam in The Gulf where $50,000 will be given to a boat that achieves this mark.( The rules go into greater detail on how this award will be given) The earlier you register the more savings. You can go online @ www.pbgfc.com for more info. Hope to see you there. Tight Lines!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

The online EARLY BIRD entry is now open with boats beginning to sign up daily. www.pbgfc.com for more info and to register. Take advantage of the savings especially with the NO WORRIES clause if you have to withdraw. Tight Lines!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Registered and check is in the mail! Can't wait!!

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

EARLY BIRD discount ends May 1. Registration is going extremely well and should be a good one. There is a NO WORRIES clause if you need to back out or have engine troubles. www.pbgfc.com for more info or follow us on Facebook where there are daily updates and some Freebies given out. Tight lines!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe I missed it but what is the "Grand Slam in the Gulf"?


John


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

White,blue, and sail


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet thanks. I read something last year that stated most of the "Whites" caught in the Northern Gulf are actually Long Bill Spearfish. I'll see if I can find that again and I'll post it.


John


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I disagree. I've seen both. There is a difference between a longnose and a white. The dorsal and pecs are markedly different. Dorsal is longer on the taper off and pointed pecs on a spearfish vs rounded pecs and more pronounced dorsal on a white...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I know there is a distinct difference but that is just what the article was saying.


John


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

10-4...


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I misspoke on 2 accounts. 1. I miss ID'd the fish and 2. I misspoke about the numbers. This isn't the article that I was looking for but it is still similar.

http://myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2012/may/02/roundscale/

John


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Last November we caught a white early in the day, a sail around noon and jumped off a blue later in the day! We were sooo pumped, thinking we were going to get a slam! Oh well, I guess we were saving our slam for the $50K!!:yes:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this one the PBGFC always puts on a top notch tourney .


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

What is the usual boater population of this tournament? What I mean by that is are there mostly a bunch of experienced guys or is there a decent amount of relative newbies that enter?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

CAN'T WAIT! :no:


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> What is the usual boater population of this tournament? What I mean by that is are there mostly a bunch of experienced guys or is there a decent amount of relative newbies that enter?


 The best of the best enter this one along with a bunch of high rollers, but there are a few inexperianced boats that still fish it but dropping a grand discourages most inexperianced crews that have never done it. That and with the rule changes that you can leave from any port opens up alot more boats from LA, MS , and big ole battlewgons with almost unlimited range. but then that is what a tourney is all about competeing against the best there is!!!


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I fished it last year and although I think we have the knowledge and experience required (as a team) what we didn't have was the luck. We caught 1 pup sword and 2 dolphin before sun up on day one and that was it. We then got the crap kicked out of us by the storm that was out there. Big storms in a center console are never fun. I didn't fish day two but I heard it wasn't much better.


John


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

recess said:


> The best of the best enter this one along with a bunch of high rollers, but there are a few inexperianced boats that still fish it but dropping a grand discourages most inexperianced crews that have never done it. That and with the rule changes that you can leave from any port opens up alot more boats from LA, MS , and big ole battlewgons with almost unlimited range. but then that is what a tourney is all about competeing against the best there is!!!


That's kind of what I was thinking. I would like to start entering some tournaments but I don't have a full crew and it's tough to justify dropping an extra grand to have some fun. I'm sure the tournament is a great time but I may have to wait a few years for something like this.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Start with the Destin Fishing Rodeo. It is the whole month of October and there are a lot of different species.


John


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah i agree start small if you are new to the tournament scene get a couple of those under your belt then progress to bigger ones. But at the same time never hurts to be lucky the smallest boat with the least experiance could get that huge bite everyones is searching for. You never know unless you go!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

If i had a knowledgeable crew I would join. Everybody I know normally fishes underwater only.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The MBGFC Limited Tournament would be an excellent one to start with as it is limited to either 32' or outboard propulsion. It's what we started with years ago and we all had a blast!

Robert


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

*1 day left for EARLY BIRD SAVINGS*

Thanks for all the great replys. Tomorrow 5/1 @ 11:59pm is the cutoff for the EARLY BIRD savings of $752.50. After tomorrow it goes to $860. 

There is a list of paid boats under entrants on website @ www.pbgfc.com and you may enter online as well. Even you do not know all of your anglers yet you can still sign up and add them the night of captains Banquet. Good luck and Tight Lines!!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Two more weeks!! The early online entry is still open at $860. Remember there is a No worries clause if you need to back out for whatever reason. The Early entries have well surpassed last years total so far and is shaping up to be a great Tourney. Here is a link to the PAID ENTRANTS so far with several more who have comitted but have not paid. $5000 guarenteed for Small Boat Champion and $50,000 to anyone who achieves the Grand Slam on Day 1 of Tourney. Hope to see you in 2 weeks. good Luck and Tight Lines!!

http://pbgfc.com/tournaments/international-billfish/international-billfish-tournament-entrants-2013/


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Passing a letter from the Tourney Pres.

The 42nd Pensacola International Billfish Tournament EARLY Registration is still open until June 24 at the reduced $860.00 rate and ONE chance in the drawing to win back your entry fee!! Early payments must be post marked or paid online at www.pbgfc.com before June 24 to receive the discount. If you think you are going to fish and are worried about weather, engine problems, etc. go ahead and get registered and have a chance to win your entry fee back. The tournament has a "no worries clause" which allows you to pre-register and receive all of your entry fee back minus 10% as long as boat member notifies the tournament committee prior to the captains meeting on Thursday, June 27. Fishing the past few weekends has been great and it will continue for the next few weekends. The 10 day extended forecast as of today is looking great for the Pensacola International. There is a list of boats already paid under the entrants section of the website (www.pbgfc.com) which is growing daily, currently at 42 boats. 

New to this year’s International is the chance to win $50,000 Cash for “The Pensacola International Vince Whibbs Grand Slam In The Gulf”. The $50,000 prize will go to the first angler to catch a Blue Marlin, White Marlin, and Sailfish Grand Slam. Also, back again is this year is $5,000 guaranteed to “The Pensacola International Southern Fastening Systems Small Boat Champion”. A small boat is defined as a boat 32 feet and under OR any size boat powered by outboard engine(s). The International will once again be a qualifying event for the IGFA World Qualifier with the winner receiving an invitation to fish the IGFA World Championship. We also have the Optional Cash Awards that include the popular catch & release and meat fish categories. Offered again this year is the $10,000 cash award for the winning Blue Marlin.

The 42nd International will kick off in Historic Downtown Pensacola with the Captains Meeting on Thursday, June 27th (The owner or captain must be present) with boats allowed to leave immediately afterwards from ANY PASS and fishing begins at that time. Weigh-ins will be Friday, June 28th and Saturday, June 29th (outside of the Palafox Pier Marina by 9PM).


-- 
Perry Palmer (850) 324-6365


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

REMINDER The early entry fee of $860 ends tomorrow night Monday June 24 at Midnight. www.pbgfc.com to sign up online and also a free entry into a drawing to win your entry fee back.


----------

